# [OpenOffice] Problema con acentos

## cesarqueti

Buenas, escribo porque tengo problemas con OpenOffice y los acentos. Al apretar la tecla de acento y una vocal no pasa nada, el tema es que en todo el sistema x puedo usar acentos, en las terminales, en kate, acá en el firefox; pero en el OO no pasa nada.

Puedo abrir documentos con acento y se ve todo ok, puedo copiar y pegar letras con acento correctamente.

En la Región e Idioma de Preferencias de Sistema tengo el teclado en español:

Si en variante pongo Eliminate dead eys los acentos no funcionan en ninguna aplicación --> ´a 

Si pongo Include dead tilde el acento funciona pero no en el OO --> á

La versión de openoffice que había instalado era la openoffice-bin y la saqué porque no andabam los acentos y después lo instalé con emerge desde las fuentes pero sigue igual...

Espero me puedan dar una mano con este tema.

Gracias

[img]http://img46.imageshack.us/img46/1566/snapshot9d.png[/img]

[edit] Esto debería ser una foto de las settings del teclado pero por alguna razón no la muestra...

----------

## lea0014

Hola. Postea tu make.conf o bien emerge --info, y tambien las locales (en consola -> locale). Debe venir por ahí la mano.

Lectura recomendada: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/guide-localization.xml

----------

## pcmaster

Hola,

Pues te recomiento openoffice-bin. Una vez probé compilarlo y no me gustó, porque aunque sí podía hacer documentos con letras acentuadas, no cogía bien los hechos con OpenOffice para Windows.

En mi caso, lo tengo instalado así:

```
# emerge -pv openoffice-bin

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-office/openoffice-bin-3.1.1  USE="-gnome -java" LINGUAS="ca es -af -ar -as_IN -be_BY -bg -bn -br -brx -bs -cs -cy -de -dgo -dz -el -en -en_GB -en_ZA -eo -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -gu -gu_IN -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -id -it -ka -kk -km -kn_IN -ko -kok -ks -ku -lt -mai -mk -ml_IN -mn -mni -mr_IN -my -nb -ne -nl -nn -nr -ns -oc -or_IN -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -ru -rw -sa_IN -sat -sd -sh -sk -sl -sr -ss -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta -ta_IN -te_IN -tg -th -ti_ER -tn -tr -ts -uk -ur_IN -uz -ve -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

Quizá no le hayas puesto los idiomas necesarios en el LINGUAS=

PD: veo que lo tengo sin java, tendré que habilitarlo...

----------

## cesarqueti

Gracias por la pronta respuesta; acá va lo solicitado:

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.7.17 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.30-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r5-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_X2_Dual-Core_QL-65-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 07 Mar 2010 16:30:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r2

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch usersandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="C"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en es"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="/ 3dnow X acl acpi alsa amd64 apm berkdb branding bzip2 cddb cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt css cups cupsddk cxx dbus dri dvdr embedded encode evo exif firefox gdbm gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal hddtemp iconv imagemagick ipv6 java javascript jpeg kde lm_sensors mbox mime mmx mng modules mp3 msn mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openal opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl plasma png ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 rdesktop readline reflection samba sdl session smp snmp spl sql sse sse2 ssl svg sysfs tcpd unicode usb v4l v4l2 vorbis webkit wifi wxwidgets xcomposite xml xorg xulrunner zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en es" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon radeonhd" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

cat /etc/locale.gen

```

# /etc/locale.gen: list all of the locales you want to have on your system

#

# The format of each line:

# <locale> <charmap>

#

# Where <locale> is a locale located in /usr/share/i18n/locales/ and

# where <charmap> is a charmap located in /usr/share/i18n/charmaps/.

#

# All blank lines and lines starting with # are ignored.

#

# For the default list of supported combinations, see the file:

# /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED

#

# Whenever glibc is emerged, the locales listed here will be automatically

# rebuilt for you.  After updating this file, you can simply run `locale-gen`

# yourself instead of re-emerging glibc.

#en_US ISO-8859-1

#en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

#ja_JP.EUC-JP EUC-JP

#ja_JP.UTF-8 UTF-8

#ja_JP EUC-JP

#en_HK ISO-8859-1

#en_PH ISO-8859-1

#de_DE ISO-8859-1

#de_DE@euro ISO-8859-15

es_MX ISO-8859-1

#fa_IR UTF-8

#fr_FR ISO-8859-1

#fr_FR@euro ISO-8859-15

#it_IT ISO-8859-1

```

cat /etc/rc.conf

```

# /etc/rc.conf: Global startup script configuration settings

# UNICODE specifies whether you want to have UNICODE support in the console.  

# If you set to yes, please make sure to set a UNICODE aware CONSOLEFONT and 

# KEYMAP in the /etc/conf.d/consolefont and /etc/conf.d/keymaps config files.

UNICODE="yes"

# Set EDITOR to your preferred editor.

# You may use something other than what is listed here.

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

#EDITOR="/usr/bin/vim"

#EDITOR="/usr/bin/emacs"

# DISPLAYMANAGER has moved to /etc/conf.d/xdm

# XSESSION is a new variable to control what window manager to start

# default with X if run with xdm, startx or xinit.  The default behavior

# is to look in /etc/X11/Sessions/ and run the script in matching the

# value that XSESSION is set to.  The support scripts are smart enough to

# look in all bin directories if it cant find a match in /etc/X11/Sessions/,

# so setting it to "enlightenment" can also work.  This is basically used

# as a way for the system admin to configure a default system wide WM,

# allthough it will work if the user export XSESSION in his .bash_profile, etc.

#

# NOTE:  1) this behaviour is overridden when a ~/.xinitrc exists, and startx

#           is called.

#        2) even if ~/.xsession exists, if XSESSION can be resolved, it will

#           be executed rather than ~/.xsession, else KDM breaks ...

#

# Defaults depending on what you install currently include:

#

# Gnome - will start gnome-session

# kde-<version> - will start startkde (look in /etc/X11/Sessions/)

# Xfce4 - will start a XFCE4 session

# Xsession - will start a terminal and a few other nice apps

#XSESSION="KDE-4"

XSESSION="kdm"

#XSESSION="xdm"

#XSESSION="kde-4.3" no inicia...

```

emerge -vp openoffice

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  ... done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-office/openoffice-3.1.1  USE="cups dbus gnome gstreamer gtk java kde opengl pam (-aqua) -bash-completion* -binfilter -debug -eds (-kdeenablefinal) -ldap -mono* -nsplugin* -odk* -templates*" LINGUAS="en es -af -ar -as_IN -be_BY -bg -bn -br -brx -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de -dgo -dz -el -en_GB -en_US -en_ZA -eo -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -gu -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -id -it -ja -ka -kk -km -kn_IN -ko -kok -ks -ku -lt -mai -mk -ml_IN -mn -mni -mr_IN -nb -ne -nl -nn -nr -ns -oc -or_IN -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -ru -rw -sa_IN -sat -sd -sh -sk -sl -sr -ss -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta -ta_IN -te_IN -tg -th -ti_ER -tn -tr -ts -uk -ur_IN -uz -ve -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.
```

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Como dice pc-master, usa la versión binaria y te evitas dolores de cabeza. Usa únicamente "es" para la variable LINGUAS a menos que necesites corrector ortográfico y gramatical en inglés.

Salud!

----------

## lea0014

Casualmente anoche instalé OpenOffice y no tuve problemas con el binario. Si querés otro motivo para no instalarlo desde los fuentes mirá las versiones:

```
app-office/openoffice-3.1.1

app-office/openoffice-bin-3.2.0
```

Nota: fijate que el USE java esté habilitado.

----------

## cesarqueti

Buenas, lamento la demora en volver pero he estado hasta las manos con el laburo... 

probé compilando sólo con "es" en linguas y no pasa nada.

Me voy a tomar un tiempo para leer la guía de localización.

Gracias

----------

